# Solvang Century Bike Death Info



## george_da_trog

I just found out that it looks like a friend of my wife's (a coworker) was killed riding the century in Solvang this weekend. Hit by a car. He was in his late 60's and his name is Joe Mello. I've been searching the web but nothing comes up. Does anyone have any info or a link to a report on this incident. We was a retired Jr. High teacher in northern cal and there are a lot of sad people who would like more info on what happened.

george


----------



## Fogdweller

I have some friends that rode it and didn't know anything about it. Here is some contact info off the the club's website. You might contact them directly.
(562) 690-9693
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## jumpstumper

george_da_trog said:


> I just found out that it looks like a friend of my wife's (a coworker) was killed riding the century in Solvang this weekend. Hit by a car. He was in his late 60's and his name is Joe Mello. I've been searching the web but nothing comes up. Does anyone have any info or a link to a report on this incident. We was a retired Jr. High teacher in northern cal and there are a lot of sad people who would like more info on what happened.
> 
> george


I was in the ride, but didn't hear about anyone getting killed. Lots of people were running stop signs and red lights and forming pacelines out in the middle of the road. Scary stuff.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jumpstumper said:


> I was in the ride, but didn't hear about anyone getting killed. Lots of people were running stop signs and red lights and forming pacelines out in the middle of the road. Scary stuff.


reason 101 on why I rarely do organized centuries anymore.


----------



## AFS

I haven't read anything about it in the Santa Barbara County papers. I only read of a woman cyclist taken to the hospital after falling on Ballard Cyn road.


----------



## hokeypokey3

*Was caught behind Ballard Cyn. crash.....*

with a couple hundred other riders when they closed the road down to get the injured rider out, but did not hear anything about the death. My thoughts go out to the family and friends, if true.
On a safety related topic, hopefully not related to the crashes but I had not done the ride for a couple of years and was shocked with the lack of road etiquette and common sense revealed by too many riders. 
I witnessed way too many incedents to mention all, but a couple of glaring ones were on Hwy 1 in a 65mph lane on a transition from downhill to start of uphill, an rider going "4 abreast" which put him in the middle of the right lane sat up to get a drink just looked annoyed when a CHP car drove by telling him to get on the shoulder. 
Also saw riders taking up entire lane on two lane roads and would not relinquish lanes to cars when enough room in shoulder for two or three abreast even. Including steep climbs!
The lack of courtesy and arrogant attitude is really sad on such a beautiful ride. 

I did not mean any disrespect to the injured or to high jack this post, just a concerned rider on this issue of rider safety and perception of cyclists everyday not just organized events. We all have a resopnsibility on the roads.


----------



## frecciaceleste

*To many riders*

I was also on last weekends Solvang Century and was caught behind the accident on Ballard Cyn road. I didn't here about a someone being killed, though I heard from my brother that on the 50miler someone was hit by a car. My Thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of Joe Mello. 

I too experianced the lack of proper riding etiquette some of the riders exhibited. My view is that there are simply to many riders and to many levels of skill or lack there of. I think the CHP did an outstanding job and were very tolerant of the riders conduct. 

It's a really nice ride, but I think I will skip it in the future unless they reduce the rider limit.


FrecciaCeleste


----------



## Fogdweller

*Modesto Bee*

Found this in the Modesto Bee. No mention of the Solvang Century though...
Very sorry to hear of this.

http://www.modbee.com/local/story/10131552p-10953859c.html

Mello, Gustine High teacher and coach
WILL DeBOARD
BEE STAFF WRITER
Last Updated: March 15, 2005, 05:18:55 AM PST

Joe Mello, a teacher and coach at Gustine High School for 40 years, died Sunday in an auto accident while visiting family in Solvang. He was 68.

"He was the best," Gustine athletic director John Bussard said Monday. "He was totally devoted to the school, even after he retired from teaching. He loved this place."

Mr. Mello was born June 28, 1936, in Gustine and was a lifelong resident of the West Side town. He retired from teaching in 2002, but remained connected with the school. He was a substitute teacher and coached the girls basketball team this season.

He also was the agricultural and FFA adviser. He coached at the school since 1974, when he became the junior varsity football coach. Mr. Mello also coached the boys basketball team from 1991-2001 and was the current assistant tennis coach.

"Joe was the nicest guy," according to Karen Larsen, Gustine's principal. "He was a part of our school."

Mr. Mello was a member of Our Lady of Miracles Catholic Church. He also was a member of the Gustine Rotary and Knights of Columbus. He was involved with 4-H and was director of the Valley Tractor Pullers Association. He was a graduate of Gustine High and California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo.

He is survived by his wife, Raelyn Mello of Gustine; children, Frank Mello of Laguna Hills, Joe Mello of Atascadero, Chris Mello of Gustine and Paul Mello of Lafayette; mother, Helen Mello of Santa Cruz; sisters, Patty Garcia of Prunedale and Gerry Rodman of Santa Cruz; and 10 grandchildren. He was preceded in death by his father, Joseph Mello.

Visitation will be from 5 to 7 p.m. Thursday at Our Lady of Miracles Catholic Church, followed by the rosary. A Mass will be at 10a.m. Friday at Hillview Funeral Chapel, with burial at Hills Ferry Cemetery, Newman.

Remembrances can be made to the Joe R. Mello Ag and Athletic Scholarship Fund, Tri Counties Bank, 319 Fifth St., Gustine 95322.


----------



## Creed

I too was on the ride and had the same experiences as those above. Another thing that amazed me was the number of people with headphones on, is 5 -6 hours of riding and chatting with the people around you so horrible you must have music to separate yourself from the event? Isn't the only reason to ride an organized ride is the people?

This is horrible. It sounds like the community lost a great member. My condolences to the family


----------



## Rushfan

I rode the 50 and saw someone in distress in the middle of the road on the climb into town, maybe a half mile from the finish. Ambulances and firetrucks were rolling, but I don't think it was the same person (googled him and found a photo, didn't look like the same guy). Couldn't tell if the guy I saw had been hit by a car or had simply fallen, but traffic was completely backed up behind him. Also, this man was clearly conscious and talking.

I am sorry to hear about Mr. Mello.


----------



## Rushfan

*Not part of the bike race? Died in auto accident on Sunday*

Sounds like it might have happened after the ride, per the Modesto Bee:

http://www.modbee.com/local/story/10131552p-10953859c.html

"Joe Mello, a teacher and coach at Gustine High School for 40 years, died Sunday in an auto accident while visiting family in Solvang."


----------

